# Do you think the cats are spawning now?



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems to me they are. 

I went out 3 different times this weekend, and even though we managed to catch flatheads (i think 6 or 7) none surpassed the 6lb mark. All of the channels we caught were down right tiny.

I was at a farm pord in NE Indiana and they channels were actually spawning up there, right under a rock at my feet. I stuck my hand up in the hole to see if they would bite on to me, but they couldn't careless about me. I had a hold of ones tail at one point... lol

So did anyone catch any fish they would of deemed to be sexually mature this weekend? If you did, notice any signs of spawning on their body?

Just wondering if I should hang the cat rods up for a few weeks!

I'll post the pictures of the flatheads we caught this weekend after I find my USB cable..

OH and get this, night crawlers surpassed live and cut bait combined! A friend and I actually went out with sweet corn and night crawlers because the flathead fishing had been so slow. More than half of the flatheads we caught this weekend were on night crawlers. Sometimes it's fun to go back to the basics


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

We caught a 2lber and saw another couple of cats about the same size pulled in down at Deer Creek. Pretty good for how fast the water was running. Hope they aren't spawning yet cause I want to go out this weekend.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'de put money it they are, seeing as there wasn't any large fish reported this week or weekend. I'm flathunter was out there chasing them and I didn't see any reports coming from his direction.

2 weeks ago, we caugh one about 10lbs that had the tell tale makes above his dorsal that he was creating a nest, katfish posted that 61#er that looked a little red around the fins, I'de say they're doing it now.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Good point, although I'm sure they all don't spawn at the same time. Might be a good time to try some striper fishing.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Im pretty sure they arent up here, we caught 18 cats this weekend and almost all of them still had eggs...Plus cats usually dont spawn til later in June like the last week into the first week or two of July...This is my thought...May be right may not be...


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Me and my brother hit the Maumee river Saturday night and it hit back hard. 5 hrs of fishing and only 1 small flattie ,1 gar and 1 leatherback turtle. They must be spawing now because We never get skunked on channels. We tried 3 different spots before we headed home


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I know alot of people who catch big flatheads on nightcrawlers...Especially this time of year.


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

Well guys we are heading out right now to Lima lake here in Lima. Will let you know how we do on the cats there. Hopefully good.

later,
jay


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i dont know about flatheads, heck i cant even catch one, but i think the channels are spawning in my area. i fish tappan, clendening,atwood, and the tuscarawas river and the fish have all been running real small lately here. 10-12 inchers are common very few over that size are being caught. i hope it gets better soon !!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

JACKFISH caught a 20#+ in the Dayton area this week.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Scarletfisherman and I fished Hoover Saturday from 3-8:30 & boated 8 channels between 2.3lb & 7.7lbs. The 7.7 went 27.25'' I lost a large one on a pulled hook too. They looked to be in pre spawn mode there.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

We caught 8 saturday night between about 2 to 19 lbs. not one showed signs of the spawn.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I beleive they are spawning down here at Lake Logan. We fished it all nite Saturday & only caught a few dinks, the biggest one caught that nite by anyone in the tourney was 7.5 lbs. Alot of real small ones were hitting, Nothing big was hitting. But Worms were what we were catching the dinks on, Had Big live Chubs out all nite all over the Lake & nothing on them. 

Ill be getting a new Boat in the next week or too, So that will give me something to do when Im not Bass Fishing or Catting on the River. I have to put lights on it & a New Fishfinder. Ill fish toward the end of the Month for them, After that it will be in July after I get back fom Vacation. Towards the end of the month, But Ill still try a few times, Im sure. I just cant wait to get my new boat, its going to make it so much nicer going from a 12 ft. to a Wide 14 ft. V bottom. Its going to be so nice.

Im just not going to try so hard during this time, But Ill be out there.  

Cat Mazter


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

What is considered to be sexually mature? 

I caught a 36 inch, a 30 inch and 20 inch flatties on Friday night. A 9lb 5 oz channel on saturday night (male I believe) and on early monday morning another flattie that was pro close to 36 in. none of the flatties were really marked up at all though.


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

Well I didnt get any cats while I was out there. But I didnt fish for cats for long. Switched to other fish to target when the sun came up. 

Later,
jay


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

rockbass said:


> What is considered to be sexually mature?
> 
> I caught a 36 inch, a 30 inch and 20 inch flatties on Friday night. A 9lb 5 oz channel on saturday night (male I believe) and on early monday morning another flattie that was pro close to 36 in. none of the flatties were really marked up at all though.



Age really dictates it, but I'de say the first 2 were sexually mature. The 20" fish for a flathead is probably to small to spawn yet. 

Channel cats reach sexual maturity quicker than flatheads do, I'de say a flathead has to be about 6 or 7lbs before it starts spawning.

I found my USB cable I'll post photos of dinks in a little bit.


----------

